# microsoft word 2010 installation error



## mugabe (Jan 9, 2011)

could someone please help 

im installing office professional 2010 from disc the setup runs fine and then asks me to agree the license terms etc that runs fine then its says upgrade or custom i just click either and this message comes up and it wont let me go any further could you please advise me.

the message says 

Setup has detected legacy groove or microsoft groove server software on this system. you must uninstall all legacy groove and microsoft groove server software before installing or upgrading to microsoft sharepoint workspace. for more information see your microsoft sharepoint workspace administrator.
The big problem is i don't even knows what the Groove Legacy is and have looked into the programmes and can't find the Groove legacy there,

could you please advise me


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See if Groove is in your Programs/Features in the Control Panel.


----------



## mugabe (Jan 9, 2011)

i Think i have already stated that in my appeal that i have looked into the programmes and can't find anything to do with grove in it.or legacy,
Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Do/ did you have Office 2007 or Office 2010 Beta installed on your system?

If so, unintall -

How do I uninstall Office 2003, Office 2007 or Office 2010 suites if I cannot uninstall it from Control Panel

How to manually uninstall Office 2007

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## mugabe (Jan 9, 2011)

I have already uninstall the 2007,and used ccleaner as well to clean the regist. so just don't know what the groove is all about,can't find anything to do with microsoft office in the programmes at the moment,


----------



## mugabe (Jan 9, 2011)

any advice here,just want to know if i reinstall windows will this solve the problem?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

An overwrite won't solve the problem since it's obvious there's a remnant of a previous Office (2007? 2010 Beta?) Version still present. Of course a clean OS install would, but such a drastic step shouldn't be necessary. Did you follow J.C.s advice? It covers the problem of CCleaner or Add/Delete not being thorough.


----------



## mugabe (Jan 9, 2011)

have followed the process and the link jcgriff2 gave me and went on to do fix it for me,so basically i can know that it has been removed but when i try to install it again its now doesn't start the installation at all but rather comes up that a problem caused the installation to stop,windows is checking the problem and would fix it if a solution arise,.
just don't know whats going on now.
please help me.


----------



## mugabe (Jan 9, 2011)

have followed the process and the link jcgriff2 gave me and went on to do fix it for me,so basically i can know that it has been removed but when i try to install it again its now doesn't start the installation at all but rather comes up that a problem caused the installation to stop,windows is checking the problem and would fix it if a solution arise,.
just don't know whats going on now.
please help me.


----------



## mugabe (Jan 9, 2011)

yea its says set up stopped and windows will notify when a solution is find.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If the Windows "fix" is still running after 2 hours, crash your computer (hold power button until off). If you get back to Windows, attempt Office install. If not, tell us what error message you receive.


----------



## mugabe (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello
This is what happened after i tried to install the office again.
(SET UP HAS STOPPED WORKING) A PROBLEM CAUSED THE PROGRAM TO STOP WORKING CORRECTLY,WINDOWS WILL CLOSE AND NOTIFY YOU IF A SOLUTION IS AVAILABLE.

This is the exact message ,
please help me .Thanks very much.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your Windows Installer is probably corrupted. Someone else will have to give you the Run>CMD instructions for Windows7. Then you can download a current clean Installer from Microsoft. The only other possibility, and it's remote is that your Office Disc is damaged.


----------



## mugabe (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for everybody,i think i was been stressed up so i did re-installing a new OS and have been able to install the word perfectlly.
Thanks


----------

